

Ask HN: should we create the UK version of the EFF - lifeisstillgood

Many years ago I worked for the national council for civil liberties, (early ninties) and we created an idea called &quot;electronic liberty&quot; to be the UK EFF - it never took off and I moved on.<p>Should we revisit the concept?
======
milkmiruku
Are you familiar with ORG?

* [http://www.openrightsgroup.org/](http://www.openrightsgroup.org/)

* [https://wiki.openrightsgroup.org/wiki/Main_Page](https://wiki.openrightsgroup.org/wiki/Main_Page)

* [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_Rights_Group](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_Rights_Group)

~~~
lifeisstillgood
Seems a bit single issue ?

~~~
mooism2
Which issues are you looking for a UK group to cover and campaign on that ORG
does not?

~~~
lifeisstillgood
OK, the site is more relevant than the wikipedia entry.

------
micheljansen
I am surprised to learn there is none. Isn't that what Open Rights Group is?
Even in the Netherlands we have had a digital rights advocacy group (Bits of
Freedom [1]) since 2000. Having recently moved to the UK, I think the need for
such a group here is much stronger (opt-out internet filters [2], calls from
government to no longer make them optional [3] etc.).

[1] [https://www.bof.nl](https://www.bof.nl) [2]
[http://www.openrightsgroup.org/blog/2012/new-reports-of-
over...](http://www.openrightsgroup.org/blog/2012/new-reports-of-overblocking-
on-mobile-networks) [3]
[http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/government-
cal...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/government-calls-summit-
with-google-microsoft-and-facebook-to-block-terror-and-pornography-
sites-8646545.html)

------
wgriffin
the organisation Liberty has been campaigning on 'electronic liberty' issues
and warrants our support on that basis, and others [https://www.liberty-human-
rights.org.uk/index.php](https://www.liberty-human-rights.org.uk/index.php)

~~~
lifeisstillgood
That's the old National Council for Civil Liberties. :-)

------
lifeisstillgood
Just a comment to track the submission

